# Tarriff 33, electricity times ?



## najanaja (Oct 23, 2010)

Does any one in S/E Qld or elsewhere know the time frames of tariff 33 (off peak) ?

The Origin Energy web site says its for 18 hours a day.

Then on further research the general hours are 8pm - 7am thats only 11 hours.

Then on even further research it was obtained that often it kicks in a 10pm.

But a online forum shows that it can sometimes come on at 1:30 am..

Does anyone have a decent idea on this ?

My electricity bills are HUGE and i want to at least set my pool pump to turn on in off peak.

Do i have to have my pool pump wired into a seperate Tariff 33 connection in my meter box ?


----------



## Snowman (Oct 23, 2010)

probably best emailing Origin with those questions!


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 23, 2010)

should say on the bill ya get from them?


----------



## najanaja (Oct 23, 2010)

they didnt reply to my emails...

and the bills never quote time, i have the bills in fromt of me..

i checked their website and they tell you everything about tariff 33 except the times...

even the PDS had nothing on times


----------



## The Devil (Oct 23, 2010)

Origin tariff 33 ( controlled supply).......power is on for 20 hours per day......The off times are between 5pm and 9pm daily.

Origin tariff 31 (night rate)......power is only ON between 10pm and 7am daily...mainly used for hot water systems.


----------



## smeejason (Oct 23, 2010)

najanaja said:


> My electricity bills are HUGE and i want to at least set my pool pump to turn on in off peak.
> 
> Do i have to have my pool pump wired into a seperate Tariff 33 connection in my meter box ?



yes you do need to have it wired seperately and it has to be hard wired.. that is it cannot be unplugged anymore. I am a sparky so i did mine and it makes a huge difference to your bill having the pool on control tarrif 33. it is as Nev says off in the arvo so you just set up the pool to be on up to about 4 in the arvo. Anything you want on that tarrif has to be hard wired so it makes it really hard to do snake rooms..


----------



## rhysclay (Nov 18, 2011)

The rules have now changed you can have you pool pump on a GPO outlet, so it can be unplugged. As Jason said it will make a huge difference to your power bills. 

The availability is up to the discretion of Energex, but if you run your pump during the middle of the day you should be fine. This website explains a lot about tariff 33


----------

